# Farmers looking out for each other



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Convoy of NSW farmers begins 1860km journey to deliver donated hay to drought-stricken Queensland
9NEWS By 9NEWS
WATCH NOW
January 07, 2016: A convoy of 120 trucks has been met with much adulation as it arrived in the NSW town of Cobar, heading north with a huge delivery of donated hay.
FTBCA
A convoy of 120 trucks has rolled into the NSW town of Cobar, as it makes its way to deliver 4500 square bales of hay to Queensland farmers whose properties and livestock have been ravaged by drought.

The Burrumbuttock Hay Runners, headed by NSW farmer Brendan Farrell and compromised of fellow NSW farmers and truck drivers, are now more than 390km into their mammoth 1860km journey to Ilfracombe, Queensland - where they'll deliver the hay to more than 200 devastated properties.

The main convoy, which left Darlington Point at 6.30am today, stopped off in Cobar for a lunch break after nearly five hours on the road.

They were met by supporters who had gathered funds to provide them with snacks and refreshments, with some townspeople assembling on the main street to wave the trucks in.

Cobar locals greet the convoy. (Image: Facebook)
Cobar locals greet the convoy. (Image: Facebook)
Hauling more than 150 trailers full of hay and stretching roughly 50 kilometres, the convoy could even set a Guinness World Record.

"There are 138 trailers who have donated hay going that distance, there is no record of it being done before, so it will make a record," Mr Farrell told the Sydney Morning Herald.

Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/2016/01/07/16/09/convoy-of-nsw-farmers-begins-1860km-journey-to-deliver-donated-hay-to-drought-stricken-queensland#leA4BpkcJfVQXR0y.99


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe only farmers can understand the plight of other farmers. Also, the farmers receiving the hay have a true understanding of what went into making the hay and getting it trucked to them.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

That's a really cool story! Let's pray that next year is better for them.Thanks for sharing.

Chris


----------

